# [SOLVED] monitor reset



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

how do i reset my emachines 17f3 crt monitor i want to do this 
because i cant get the <edges> i cant get the screen square is there 
a way to reset the monitor iv tryed the recall but that did not work 
iv uninstall the monitor i read somewhere that if u donot turn the monitor on untel the pc bootup/startup/ has got to the desktop
that it will reset the monitor im afiard to do that but u say try it 
ill do it


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: monitor reset*

Please clarify. I don't know if its the misspellings, the abbreviations, or the grammar but I cannot make heads or tails of what you are describing or what you have tried.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: monitor reset*



sobeit666 said:


> Please clarify. I don't know if its the misspellings, the abbreviations, or the grammar but I cannot make heads or tails of what you are describing or what you have tried.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^?????????????
is there a way to reset my monitor or is there any software that 
will square the monitor for me


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: monitor reset*

Hi warlordmike,

Is there an auto-adjust button on your monitor?


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: monitor reset*

yes but iv tryed that and i still cant get square and if i do it changes back to 
the old setting so whats the deal its not dieing its still a good monitor i love 
it to death..... i dont know if there is a AUTO-ADJUST or not i know there is 
a recall setting but like iv post early it does not reset anything is there way to force 
it to reset some hidden thing that might doit


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: monitor reset*

you should have a recall setting. It should take you back to factory setting. 

see this - the user guide for your monitor.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: monitor reset*

i tryed that that does not work it DOESNOT RESET anything


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: monitor reset*

in that case, your monitor needs to be replaced.


----------

